# Lagal issues



## kvolk (Feb 19, 2003)

I just got 4 rb and have them in my tank at the office. I am a little concerned about the legal issues here. They are illegal in my state. (Utah) Has anyone heard of the authorities pursuing and presecuting for owning these critters? I am wondering if I should get a new tank for home and move them home before they get bigger. They are just nickle to quarter size now.
They are really no risk to the enviroment here as there is no way that they could survive if anyone was so foolish as to turn loose expensive fish.
SHould I worry?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't know if they are legal in Utah, but I wouldn't see a reason why not: all Utah consists of is desert or salty lakes anyways









Take a look at the store locator (as far as I remember, the illegal states are greyed out there), or have a look at Frank's Opefe website...


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

Dont be so sure that they can't survive harsh conditions, people are always catching piranhas up here in small and big lakes, heart lake in brampton ontario, 3 pound piranha was cought by some kids fishing.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Having them in your office is pretty risky I would say.... I mean having them in your home and keeping it under wraps is one thing, but displaying them for your co-workers to see is just a little bit ....









I have never kept piranha in a legal state, yet I have never displayed them to people either. I would say move them to your home and get some legal fish for your office.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Not the best idea, ive seen many better ideas.

if he is in your office i hope no foot traffic comes in.
or like my my office i have now, i have a back filling room, GREAT place for one big ass tank. and no one but me has a key to the office


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

Unless the write piranhas or serr. or red belly or black rhom or rhom etc. on the box then you wont have to aorry unless your in a state that really actually cares like Florida they will check you box. I dont know how strict Utah is but they would have to have a eason to search you box. I wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

yeh take them home if illegal as its not worth the risk loosing them and being fined


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Take them home. You never know what the authorities would do.









You don't want your already illegal piranha priveledges taken away!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Depending on your co-workers knowledge of Ps and/or how they'll react to it depends on how much you want it to be known. As much tempting as it is, I suggest and hope you dont show off too much by feeding live foods to spread the excitment around.

There are alot of states where Ps are Illegal because of their perfect weather and adaptation to the lakes were they can kill off most or all of the other neighboring fishes.

A friend of mine in Cali simply got a misdemeanor for a first offense. No hard fines or jail time, but his P's were confiscated. And I betcha 100% that whoever confiscated his P's, has it in their home at this very momment.


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

Hey Rhomzilla, how did your buddy in CA get busted? I'm in CA and am very curious.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

if you get in trouble say u were told they were Pacus. But take them gome for sure


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

I am fortunate enough to live in sweden without any regualtions on P's


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

jimbo said:


> Dont be so sure that they can't survive harsh conditions, people are always catching piranhas up here in small and big lakes, heart lake in brampton ontario, 3 pound piranha was cought by some kids fishing.


 Doubt they caught a piranha, most likely a pacu.

As for keeping p's at work, I wouldnt. You never know who you might piss off and all it takes is one phone call. Also, I would see them as too much of a liability. Take them home were you can really enjoy them.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

az tha kid said:


> Unless the write piranhas or serr. or red belly or black rhom or rhom etc. on the box then you wont have to aorry unless your in a state that really actually cares like Florida they will check you box. I dont know how strict Utah is but they would have to have a eason to search you box. I wouldnt worry about it.



















I almost didnt coment on this post but come on people....is it that hard to read over your post before you present it to others.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Hannibal said:


> if you get in trouble say u were told they were Pacus. But take them gome for sure


 make a little tag with a picture of a pacu on it saying the name pacu. most people can't tell the difference.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

what size tank is it? And four is not a good number. Depending on the size of your tank, buy one more or sell one.

Oh yeah take them home. Get some other fish for your office if you really want a tank in there. If not, then just take they whole set up home, and no worries.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Take them home. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

so you can sleep at night and not have to be worry about this situation i recommand you take them home.save yourself the fuss in the future


----------



## ezlife (Jan 25, 2003)

I have piranhas in my office. BUT they are legal in my state.

As far as co workers and a clients, i really dont care too much because I own the company, so co workers im not worried. some of my clients dont like it while some do, so it all depends, just dont feed the piranhas during normal business hours, lol. Seeing a mice getting eaten or goldfishes torn in half (and still moving) is scary and cruel to some people.

But if they are illegal, then you should move them home or something. OR lie and tell people they are red belly pacus. most people cant tell the differnce


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

ezlife said:


> I have piranhas in my office. BUT they are legal in my state.
> 
> As far as co workers and a clients, i really dont care too much because I own the company, so co workers im not worried. some of my clients dont like it while some do, so it all depends, just dont feed the piranhas during normal business hours, lol. Seeing a mice getting eaten or goldfishes torn in half (and still moving) is scary and cruel to some people.
> 
> But if they are illegal, then you should move them home or something. OR lie and tell people they are red belly pacus. most people cant tell the differnce


 Just wait untill the mail man comes in and goes!!! those are piranhas oh my god i gota call the Fish and Game board!


----------



## RHOMKILLA (Feb 22, 2003)

Definitely bring them home. You don't know what pompus moron is looking to break your balls. Who needs the headache at work.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

General Advice, as you can see.

Take them home!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Having first hand knowledge as to what happens when you have illegal fish like a pirana, I would most certainly avoid any potential problem, unless of course you intend to challenge state law! This certainly brings a smile to my face, having been there.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Just tell them you thought they were red belly pacus :laugh: 
... I think that would work honetly, have you seen the similarities?


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Better still just tell them the lower jaw got punched accidently by the fish slamming into the glass, that's why its so huge cause its swollen. If they ask about the teeth, just say, what teeth?


----------

